# Cuffie antirumore



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2020)

Sto cercando un paio di cuffie fonoisolanti da usare in ufficio, dove spesso mi capitano da sbrigare lavori che richiedono grande concentrazione (con poco tempo a disposizione), e quando anche soltanto un collega è al telefono mi diventa immediatamente impossibile lavorare come vorrei.

Ho già provato coi tappi per le orecchie (sia in silicone che in spugna). Stavo quindi pensando a un dispositivo più efficace. Il problema (e vale anche per la maggior parte dei tappi in vendita) è che le cuffie antirumore sono quasi sempre concepite per tagliare fonti sonore piuttosto importanti (da 30-40 dB in su), quindi servono a poco per attutire come vorrei le voci circostanti.

Esistono per contro cuffie per l'eliminazione attiva del rumore, che utilizzano svariate tecnologie per agire in maniera specifica sui sulle singole fonti di rumore, ma tendenzialmente costano un rene e soprattutto sono concepite per "lavorare" durante l'ascolto musicale. Io invece cerco soltanto silenzio.

Non è che per caso abbiamo un esperto di acustica che sa consigliarmi un prodotto dal costo ragionevole e dall'effetto ricercato?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2020)

Cera d'api. E fatti legare all'albero maestro.
De sti tempi ci sentiamo tutti eroi.


----------



## stany (3 Aprile 2020)

guarda che in un ufficio in cui vi siano più persone che parlano, stampanti,ecc.. si possono superare anche i 50 decibel.
Le cuffie sono voluminose proprio perché devono essere più efficaci dei tappi.
Dei buoni tappi sono abbastanza efficaci usati nelle lavorazioni meccaniche leggere, un poco meno con un decespugliatore a scoppio.
Ma in ufficio dovrebbero essere validi !


----------



## Vera (3 Aprile 2020)

Hai provato le cuffie antirumore per autistici?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cera d'api. E fatti legare all'albero maestro.
> De sti tempi ci sentiamo tutti eroi.


E magari trovo pure Calipso!


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> guarda che in un ufficio in cui vi siano più persone che parlano, stampanti,ecc.. si possono superare anche i 50 decibel.
> Le cuffie sono voluminose proprio perché devono essere più efficaci dei tappi.
> Dei buoni tappi sono abbastanza efficaci usati nelle lavorazioni meccaniche leggere, un poco meno con un decespugliatore a scoppio.
> Ma in ufficio dovrebbero essere validi !


Il punto è che tutti quei dispositivi sono progettati per attenuare una soglia di rumore più alta del semplice brusio. Puoi utilizzare le cuffie antirumore in poligono di tiro per attenuare gli spari, ma sarai comunque in grado di comunicare col vicino di linea. E non è un difetto di progettazione, è che i dispositivi antirumore sono solitamente concepiti per quello.

Da un certo punto di vista ha ragione Arcistufo, i tappi di cera hanno un'applicazione più ampia. Ma a parte il fatto che sono scomodi e durano poco, non sono abbastanza pratici per essere messi e tolti agevolmente. Soprattutto quando per lavorare indosseremo mascherine e guanti.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai provato le cuffie antirumore per autistici?


Onestamente non le conosco. Ho trovato dei prodotti pensati per i bambini, ma hanno lo stesso funzionamento base delle cuffie da lavoro.
Sapresti consigliarmi qualche articolo (o dove cercarlo)?

Nel mio caso, poi, sarebbero doppiamente azzeccate!


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Onestamente non le conosco. Ho trovato dei prodotti pensati per i bambini, ma hanno lo stesso funzionamento base delle cuffie da lavoro.
> Sapresti consigliarmi qualche articolo (o dove cercarlo)?
> 
> Nel mio caso, poi, sarebbero doppiamente azzeccate!


Non so darti indicazioni precise. Ti ho chiesto se le avevi mai prese in considerazione perché un ragazzo che conosco le porta sempre con sé.


----------



## Martes (4 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Onestamente non le conosco. Ho trovato dei prodotti pensati per i bambini, ma hanno lo stesso funzionamento base delle cuffie da lavoro.
> Sapresti consigliarmi qualche articolo (o dove cercarlo)?
> 
> Nel mio caso, poi, sarebbero doppiamente azzeccate!


Quasi tutte le aziende specializzate in auricolari e dispositivi per l'udito producono anche cuffie antirumore per autistici, ne esistono quindi molte marche, sconsiglio comunque l'acquisto online perché è molto meglio provarle per accertarsi come ci si trova.
Online credo tu possa nel frattempo documentarti. Ci sono modelli sia per bambini che per adulti, ma effettivamente si limitano a filtrare i rumori invasivi.
Non so consigliarti oltre, non le ho mai usate in quanto per me la pressione esercitata sulle orecchie da qualunque tipo di cuffia è più fastidiosa del rumore stesso.
E non sono a conoscenza di dispositivi economici che eliminino del tutto il rumore, però per concentrarsi possono essere utili *forse *cuffie che più che cancellarlo lo sostituiscano con un rumore bianco


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2020)

Le cuffie attenuano solo il rumore n dB. 
Doversti isolare tutto il corpo  non solo le orecchie . 
Prova a vedere 




__





						Protezione dell'udito
					






					www.uvex-safety.it


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E non sono a conoscenza di dispositivi economici che eliminino del tutto il rumore, però per concentrarsi possono essere utili *forse *cuffie che più che cancellarlo lo sostituiscano con un rumore bianco


Infatti stavo cercando una cuffia che emettesse rumore bianco, ma trovo solo cuffie audio che azzerano il rumore circostante per ascoltare la musica senza alcuna interferenza.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Le cuffie attenuano solo il rumore n dB.
> Doversti isolare tutto il corpo  non solo le orecchie .
> Prova a vedere
> 
> ...


Avevo letto qualche spunto. In effetti da musicista so che le cavità craniche e corporee fungono da cassa di risonanza. L'idea di una muta integrale fonoisolante è assolutamente affascinante. Solo che mi licenziano.

Mi sa che l'unica soluzione percorribile è quella dei tappi "fit" di alta qualità. Proverò a scrivere al sito che mi hai segnalato, grazie!


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2020)

Le cuffie con ANC non sono necessariamente costruite per funzionare con della musica, le Bose QuietComfort 35 funzionano bene anche senza musica. Però tolgono il brusio, non i rumori improvvisi o la voce umana. Tipicamente filtrano bene le frequenze tipiche del brusio di un aeromobile.

Ti resta che provare questo








						Noise-isolating helmet is your own personal cone of silence
					

Cue the "Spaceballs" Dark Helmet jokes. The Helmfon is a huge helmet prototype designed to block out noise.




					www.cnet.com
				




o questo



facci sapere come va..


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sto cercando un paio di cuffie fonoisolanti da usare in ufficio, dove spesso mi capitano da sbrigare lavori che richiedono grande concentrazione (con poco tempo a disposizione), e quando anche soltanto un collega è al telefono mi diventa immediatamente impossibile lavorare come vorrei.
> 
> Ho già provato coi tappi per le orecchie (sia in silicone che in spugna). Stavo quindi pensando a un dispositivo più efficace. Il problema (e vale anche per la maggior parte dei tappi in vendita) è che le cuffie antirumore sono quasi sempre concepite per tagliare fonti sonore piuttosto importanti (da 30-40 dB in su), quindi servono a poco per attutire come vorrei le voci circostanti.
> 
> ...


Non penso proprio che tu possa risolvere questo problema. Se cerchi il silenzio hai poche alternative: o ti fai fare un ufficio per conto tuo dove puoi isolarti, oppure come fanno i miei colleghi, si spostano nella sala riunioni quando sono libere.


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2020)

Qua ci sono un paio di grafici con le frequenze e attenuazioni









						Sony WH-1000XM3 or Bose QC35 II, which to buy?
					

Having trouble deciding which noise-canceling headphones to buy? We put the Sony WH-1000X M3 and the Bose QC35 head to head.



					www.soundguys.com


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Aprile 2020)

Al momento ho risolto come segue:

Ho chiesto e ottenuto un paio di cuffie sovraurali a cancellazione attiva dal dipartimento nerd
Le ho collegate a un player audio in grado di generare un sottofondo continuo di rumore bianco
Non è una soluzione totale - credo dipenda anche dalla qualità delle cuffie, e dal fatto che non sono circumaurali - ma per il momento mi fermo: di certo non mi metto a tirar fuori 300 euro di tasca mia perchè gli altri in ufficio fanno casino.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Al momento ho risolto come segue:
> 
> Ho chiesto e ottenuto un paio di cuffie sovraurali a cancellazione attiva dal dipartimento nerd
> Le ho collegate a un player audio in grado di generare un sottofondo continuo di rumore bianco
> Non è una soluzione totale - credo dipenda anche dalla qualità delle cuffie, e dal fatto che non sono circumaurali - ma per il momento mi fermo: di certo non mi metto a tirar fuori 300 euro di tasca mia perchè gli altri in ufficio fanno casino.


Forse devi impegnarti sulla concentrazione.




...



...
Scherzo! Non uccidermi!


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Aprile 2020)




----------

